# Red Serpae Tetra lower fin turning white - is it sick?



## friendlyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello,
Last Saturday we purchased a Red Serpae Tetra. Just yesterday I noticed that its lower fin is turning white. It doesn't look like its rotting because the whole fin itself is still present...but it is definitely turning white (opaque). 

I've looked over the thread describing the various fish diseases, and I don't know which one it could be. The fish isn't lethargic, it swims around the tank like a normal fish.

I've attached a few actual pics of my fish in hopes that someone can help me determine what's wrong with it. Please forgive the lack of clarity in the pics, I used a very outdated digital camera for these shots.
The area that is white should be blue like the rest of the fin in that particular area.

























I hope someone can help me...
thank you


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

From what I can see there doesn't appear to be anything wrong with the fish. As far as I'm aware, white colouration at the bottom of the fin isn't unusual and it could just be the natural colour. 

What are your water parameters?


----------



## friendlyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Just to clarify, I drew in an arrow pointing to the area of "white" that shouldn't be there.








It wasn't present on the fish when we bought it, and I think its strange that it would suddenly show up two days later, this is why I'm concerned. 

Our tank is a new setup. We have it at 74 degrees, I last tested the pH on 2/25 and the results were 6.9, Nitrite at 0, Nitrate at 10...and we have soft water.


----------

